# Finding center in dowels and squares



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Does any one have a easy way to find exact center of a dowel or square stock. Or is there a jig that I can make for all sizes

Thanks jph66:sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Woodstock D3098 Center Finder: Home Improvement

OR

http://www.amazon.com/INCRA-CENTER1...ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1337372118&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/STAINLESS-CEN...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1337372118&sr=1-1
==



jph66 said:


> Does any one have a easy way to find exact center of a dowel or square stock. Or is there a jig that I can make for all sizes
> 
> Thanks jph66:sarcastic:


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Place the vertex of a right angle (90 deg) anywhere on the edge of the circle stock with the sides running across the surface to separate points on the edge. Mark where the sides of the angle cross the edge. Draw a line between the two points. Move the vertex of the angle to another point on the circle and do it again. The intersection of the two lines is the geometric center. I do it with fresh business cards.

Any time a right angle rests with its vertex on the circumference of a circle the intersection points with the sides will form a line that bisects the circle exactly. Two lines that bisect a circle at different angles will intersect at the center.

GCG


----------



## PapaDawg (May 27, 2012)

I work with a lot of small wood dowels and find it to be a difficult problem. I am speaking of 1/4" , 3/8" and so forth. Working with such small sizes requires the center to be pretty near dead center. Any and all suggestions would be appreciatd. Thanks much, Don


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I use a "DOWEL-IT" jig and HIGHLY reccommend it, I hope this helps


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A quick Google search found this for dowels. Will it help you?

Dead Center Finder for Dowels, Hand Tools, Tools - McFeely's

For squares

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D3098-Center-Finder/dp/B0000DD4KF


Charley


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

How about using a forstner bit the size of the dowel to drill almost through a piece of scrap. Then drill a small (1/16 ~ 3/16) hole centered on the indent left by the forstner bit the rest of the way through the scrap. Now you can insert the dowel into the forstner hole and mark your center through the small hole. The attached images show you what I mean. You can make center jigs like this for almost any size dowel.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Clever, Oliver! Good trick, thanks.


----------



## Bulldogg629 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=43205&cat=1,330,49237&ap=1

I think the Veritas center marker is a brilliant method... mostly because I can never find a pencil in my shop.


----------

